# Sharpz: Time To Get Serious The Big Bulk



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Fellow UK-M members,

Welcome to my first blog! (let's hope its a good one).

The Goal: *BULK*

The Duration: 20 weeks

The Cycle: Weeks 1-4 Turniabol 80mg ED JL Labs

Weeks 1-16 Equipose 500mg PW PharmaChem Dispensary

Weeks 1-16 Nandrolone (DECA) 400mg PW PharmaChem Dispensary

Weeks 1-20 Test E 600mg PW PharmaChem Dispensary

Daily Calories: 3,900kcal

Protein (g) : 300

Carbs (g) : 300-400

Fats (g) : 80-100

Sport Nutrition Supplements: Total Protein MP

Throughout my blog I will be as honest, transparent, detailed and as open to sensible suggestion as possible. I shall include my current weight, 1RM's, cycle details (See above) as well as previous cycle history. I will talk about my previous training split and my new routine: "Wendlers 5/3/1 with Boring But Big" assistance work thrown in.

Stats:

Sex: Male

Age: 26

Height: 6" Foot / 183cm

Weight: 170lbs / 77.1kg

Bench: 100kg

Squat: 130kg

Deadlift: 150kg

OHP: 60kg

Previous Cycle History

(I will never run another oral only cycle)

4 week dbol only cycle 40mg ED 10mg split doses E4hours Pro.Chem

8 week anavar only cycle 100mg ED Pro.Chem

12 week 600mg Test E cycle Med Tech & Isis with: 4week Dbol Kickstart (chem.tech)

last 6 weeks Masteron Prop 100mg EOD (MTS)

last 4 weeks 100mg Anavar + 100mg Winstrol ED (MTS Stanavar)

Previous Training Split



Monday - Chest

Incline Bench 4x8 (last set Drop set)

Decline Bench 4x8

Incline DB Flye 4x12

Superset Low/High Cable Flyes 4x10

Tuesday - Legs

Squats (Pyramid) 12/10/8/6/4/2 or 4x10 (last set Drop set) or 100 reps in as few sets as possible

Leg Press 4x30

DB Lunge 4x12 (each leg)

RDL 3x10

Superset Leg Curl/Leg Ext 3x25

Standing DB Calf Raise 4x10

Calf Raise on Leg press 3xFailure

Wednesday - Back

Weighted Pull Ups 4xFailure Dropset to BW on last set

Bent Over Row 4x8

Deadlift 4x8

T-Bar Row 4x8

Seated Cable Row 4 x 10-12

Thick Bar Lat Pulldown 4x12

V-Bar Pull Down 3x12

Thursday - Shoulders

DB Shoulder Press 4x8-10 last set Drop set

DB Lat Raise 4x12

Rear Delt Flye 4x12

EZ bar Upright Row 4x12

Behind-Neck Over-Head Press (Smith Machine) 4x8

BB Shrugs 5x10

Face Pulls 3 x 12

Friday - Arms

Preacher Curl (Tri Set) DB's, BB & Reverse Grip EZ bar curls 5x10

5 Second Negative EZ Bar 21's 7 Wide Grip 7 Medium Grip 7 Close-Grip

BB 21's 7/7/7

EZ Bar Skullcrushers 4x8

Tricep Rope pulldowns 4x20

BW Bench Dips 3xFailure

Tricep pressdown 3 x 12

Lying DB Kickbacks 3xFailure

Saturday & Sunday - Rest
​
I now plan on replacing the above split with 5/3/1 BBB. *PLEASE NOTE I AM CURRENTLY 6 WEEKS INTO MY CYCLE* Back in the Gym on Monday to commence 5/3/1.

My current composition:


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

I was meant to go to Manchester for a suit fitting today as I'm best man at my mates wedding but chronic sh!ts kept me from getting the train lets hope they don't stop me from hitting my kcals for much longer i've only managed 1,500kcal today mg: but haven't had a stomach upset im hoping its just a temporary bug from something I ate


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeahh in for this mate, maybe it'll convince me to do my own one  !

Looks very thorough!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Yeahh in for this mate, maybe it'll convince me to do my own one  !
> 
> Looks very thorough!


Thanks man. I'd be keen to see one from you too! let me know so I can sub. I'm going to try and make it as detailed as possible :smartass:


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> Thanks man. I'd be keen to see one from you too! let me know so I can sub. I'm going to try and make it as detailed as possible :smartass:


Maybe, I do have a 22 week cycle coming up, so perhaps when I start then!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Maybe, I do have a 22 week cycle coming up, so perhaps when I start then!


ahh so you plan on dipping into ur stash i see....bet u cant wait


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> ahh so you plan on dipping into ur stash i see....bet u cant wait


Dipping? I plan on using it all  ! Haha


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Dipping? I plan on using it all  ! Haha


 :lol:


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Just managed some chicken and rice things are looking up


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok so I've decided to go to the gym this morning and do 5/3/1 BBB template. Just need to get a quick energy drink in me. Breakfast was a shake consisting of

100g Instant Oats

60g MP Total Protein

50g Natural Peanunt Butter

600ml Semi-Skimmed Milk

87 grams of protein 109g carbs 45g fat 1,161kcals

also took 1x solgar male multiple multi-vit


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> Ok so I've decided to go to the gym this morning and do 5/3/1 BBB template. Just need to get a quick energy drink in me. Breakfast was a shake consisting of
> 
> 100g Instant Oats
> 
> ...


Fk getting up at 7, I need my beauty sleep


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Fk getting up at 7, I need my beauty sleep


I slept until 5pm yesterday unfortunately I was up all night with a bug so I haven't been to sleep yet :no:

Just got back from the gym though but had a decent session and hit all my numbers will post later on im just fkin knackered right now haha:sleeping:


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok so today was my first day on the 5 / 3 / 1 program with BBB assistance work thrown in.

Got to the gym at approximately 9am.

Bought a can of Monster Ripper pre-workout to give me a little boost after having been up all night due to recovering from a brief bout of what could have only been food poisoning. I'm also full of a head cold but that's no excuse I took my smelling salts to the gym with me for that.

So the first workout from 5/3/1 was Standing Barbell Military Press orientated.

I followed Wendlers guidelines up until I finished his specified workout. I Then felt the need to throw in some extra Bi work just for fun and a stupid pump! So my session went like this



19/01/2013 5/3/1 + BBB assistance work + additional Bi work

Standing BB Military Press - Warm Up sets

5 x 20kg /5 x 25kg / 5 x 30kg

*Working Sets*

5 x 35kg / 5 x 40kg / 11 x 45kg

BBB Assistance Work

Standing BB Military Press - 5x10 with 35kg

Chin Ups (Body-weight) - 10 / 10 / 7 / 7 / 6 / 7 / 4 - 51 reps total

Extra Bi work thrown in

DB Preacher Curl (each arm) - 10 x 12kg / 9 x 12kg / 8 x 12kg

18kg Ez Curl Bar 21s with 5 second negatives 7 reps wide grip / 7 reps medium grip / 7 reps close grip

15kg BB Classic 21s 1 set

Alternating Hammer Curls 40x6kg / 20 x 10kg / 20 x 10kg
​
All in all I must admit the entire work out felt relatively easy and also my ego took a bit of a hit with lifting so light but I trust this porgram so I'm going to give it the chance it deserves - With perhaps a few of my own modifications thrown in.

I took my dipping belt to do weighted chins but to my dismay BW was more than enough (Discovered I'm actually stronger at pull-ups than chins!)

The BBB assistance work was a breeze with the exception of chins where I clearly need to improve.

One of the neat things about this program is that it gives you a formula to calculate your suspected one rep max which is

Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM

According to this calculation I have now established a new 1RM on the Military Press of 61.48kg which is a great little boost for motivation.

The extra Bi work I decided to throw in was for sheer fun and also to get a good pump going. During the chin-ups by the 3 set I could feel my arms filling with blood and so on a natural high from todays session decided to throw in a bit more Bi work.

If im honest I feel my Bi's are lacking (Approx 15" would like to see them at 16.5" one day) so these will be getting a lot of extra attention whenever possible.

As far as today's food/macro/Kcal intake  I haven't quite got there today but as I said I'm recovering from a bad case of the sh!ts and don't want to push my luck. Provided all is well tomorrow I plan on hitting around 3,900kcals again.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

just managed to get 100g oats 60g protein down my neck so that leave me at 3,529kcals today 282g protein 414g carbs 93g fat


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Bit late on the update but here goes.

Monday was Dead-lift day

Got to the gym at approximately 11am.

Bought whats be coming the usual can of Monster Ripper pre-workout to give me a little boost again after having been up all night due to recovering from a brief bout of what could have only been food poisoning. The head cold has got progressively worse by this point feel like crap and honestly been severely struggling with kcal intake. I managed a measly 3,020 kcals on Monday macros were 90g fat 342g carbs 213g protein. I really need to sort my head out an get back up to scratch with this but its a struggle when I'm so run down.

So as I'm sure you may have already figured out Mondays workout was Dead-lift orientated.

I followed Wendlers guidelines and certainly did not feel like adding any more assistance work of my own in. The BBB assistance was more than enough!



20/01/2013 5/3/1 + BBB assistance work

Conventional Dead-lift - Warm Up sets

5 x 55kg /5 x 67.5kg / 5 x 82.5kg

*Working Sets*

5 x 87.5kg / 5 x 102.5kg / 11 x 115kg

BBB Assistance Work

Conventional Deadlift - 5x10 with 80kg

Hanging Leg Raise - 10 / 6 Hit failure on second set after only managing 6 reps so decided to supplement the ab wheel in place of HLR's

Ab Wheel (Kneeling) - 15 / 20 / 20 / 20
​
Now, After finding the Military Press work out rather easy and not too taxing I have to say this workout was FAR from easy. On my final working set I did not expect to hit 115 x 11 once I hit 9 reps I was far from only just beginning to feel the effects. But I'm a bit sick in the head absolutely love pushing myself through that mental barrier, beyond limitation, past the threshold so many people fail to cross. Forcing my body to give 110% I got one more rep, gasping for air and dripping with sweat I dug deep. Drove through my heels and the bar began to rise up off the ground once more with explosion I drove my hips forward and to my joy locked out any rep from this point on would have been sloppy, ugly and a waste of time. I sat at a bench and rested for 3 minutes

Revisiting the formula given with 5 / 3 / 1 to calculate your suspected one rep max (Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM)

I have again established a new 1RM. This time on the Dead-lift with a total suspected weight 157kg. Knowing this feels fantastic.

As for the assistance work I would have laughed at 5x10 with 80kg for Deadlift and would have completed prescribed number of set and reps with ease. NOT AFTER 5 / 3 / 1 :no:

I Honestly thought WTF am I doing to myself after the 3 set I was clearly fatigued now and was beginning to question whether that can of monster I drank wasn't horlicks! I completed the 5 sets with 60% of my 1RM and moved on to the smith machine to do some Hanging Leg raises. I hit failure on my second set after only 6 rep. My core was on fire from all those Dead-lifts. Decided to grab a mat and the Ab Wheel and finish off my workout with this in place of the HLR's.

After training I went down to a Boot-camp that the gym manager runs as he wanted me to teach a few sessions down there. I enjoyed the experience but it also made me realize I need to start stocking and implementing my 6 pack bag. By the end of the Nutrition talk I was so hungry I felt like I could just pass out. I got home and did just that. When I woke I ate 2 Salmon Fillets with Pasta, Garlic & Baby Tomatoes #Delicious

Overall I was happy with what I achieved this workout out. Especially as my friend rang me just as I got to the gym crying her eyes out in hysterics saying how depressed she is and hates her life. She suffers with something called body dysmorphic disorder and it doesn't half sound like a head fvck if you've got it. I said what I could to reassure her - but was concerned and had her in the back of my mind through out the workout / day. Then in the evening she rang saying she felt like killing herself and wants to commit suicide. Was only comfortable discussing this with me as I attempted suicide last year. This was obviously an awful thing to hear and at 7:30am Tuesday I was on the 3 hour journey to Chester to see her. I only managed 2,634kcal but seeing a friend in need happy and smiling is worth sacrificing a few kcals. Again an eye opener that I need to start using this 6 pack bag.

Thanks for reading


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

This is very detailed I'll be keeping an eye in this ,good luck with it .


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

mr small said:


> This is very detailed I'll be keeping an eye in this ,good luck with it .


Thanks man. Appreciate it. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Wednesday was Bench Press day

Breakfast consisted of the usual 100g Oats, 50g Peanut Butter, 60g Protein & 600ml Milk shake.

I arrived at the gym at approximately 9am where I bought a Multipower Flapjack & Red Kick energy drink which I consumed pre-workout. The head cold has begun to improve. As a result i'm feeling much better and I've got my appetite back. Tuesday I met my total of 3,900kcals again :thumb: .

For this training session I followed Wendlers guidelines and after finishing the BBB assistance work I added some of my own in.



22/01/2013 5/3/1 + BBB assistance work + Additional Assistance Work

Bench Press - Warm Up sets

5 x 35kg /5 x 42.5kg / 5 x 50kg

Working Sets

5 x 55kg / 5 x 65kg / 13 x 72.5kg

BBB Assistance Work

Bench Press - 5x10 with 57.5kg

Chin-Ups (Body-weight) 10 / 10 / 9 / 8 / 7 / 6 (50 reps total)

Additional Assistance Work

Weighted Dips (Super Set with the Chins) 10kg x 10 / 10 / 9 / 7 / 7 / 7 (50 reps total)

Super Set


EZ Bar Curls 28kg 3 x 10

Incline French Press 28kg 3 x 10


DB Preacher Curls (each arm) 10kg - 2 x 10 / 1 x 6

Tricep Pushdowns 20kg - 3 x 20
​
As mentioned previously the extra assistance work is to add focus on bringing my arms up.

All in all I was happy with my performance during this workout except for maybe shouting at my spotter for getting too close on the 6th rep of 72.5kg :laugh: I just hate being deprived of reps especially when I knew I had plenty left in the tank!

The 5 x 10 BBB lifts were all fine and completed with ease but the DOMs I can feel today is reassurance that although boring this routine works for me and that's whats important. My Bi's are always sore after chin-ups too which is good. I feel guilty for neglecting them from my routines for so long by just doing weighted pull-ups instead :crying: They have been the most stubborn body part for me along with calf's

I'll be doing Squats tomorrow. Just ordered these lifting shoes off Amazon with next day delivery, I'm hoping they're dispatched today



Revisiting the formula given with 5 / 3 / 1 to calculate your suspected one rep max (Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM)

I have again established a new 1RM. This time on the Bench Press with a total suspected weight 103kg. Fingers crossed this formula isn't BS!

So far today (Thursday) my macros are 160g Protein / 267g Carbs / 67g Fat - 2317Kcals two more shakes will bring me up nicely to 250g protein and approx 2700kcals. A snack followed by a big dinner tonight should take care of my intake for today 

I also went to my local butchers today and bought a Box of 25 x 200g lean chicken fillets for £24.... they're amazing. I simply don't understand why people bother with supermarkets for meat :confused1:



Thanks for reading.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

looks promising this!! subbed.. all the best.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> looks promising this!! subbed.. all the best.


Nice one mate!

UPDATE: Lifting Shoes have been dispatched :thumb:


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry I haven't kept up with this mate, I'm abroad so don't have very good Internet for most of the time.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Nice1 gona have to invest in some lifting.shoes. The gear ur using pharma chem dispensary is a new lab yes? not seen many reviews on it how u finding it?


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up with this mate, I'm abroad so don't have very good Internet for most of the time.


No probs mate, you on holiday?



skipper1987 said:


> Nice1 gona have to invest in some lifting.shoes. The gear ur using pharma chem dispensary is a new lab yes? not seen many reviews on it how u finding it?


New-ish I suppose yeah, so far so good mate - I'd defo recommend it to anyone and i'll be running pharma chem again for sure! Although I was thinking about giving protech (another relatively new lab I think) a dabble in the near future.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

6ft at 170lbs? You need more food not gear!

Lol good luck though mate!


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> No probs mate, you on holiday?


Yeah mate Canary Islands for a week, get some sun in me! Just finished exams and stuff so due a break!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Yeah mate Canary Islands for a week, get some sun in me! Just finished exams and stuff so due a break!


lucky B*stard! lol enjoy!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Lifting shoes have arrived! off to the gym soon


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Making good progress, pretty much same weights to me doing BBB too! Post a review of do-wins too, thinking about getting them or Adidas perfect 2


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 6ft at 170lbs? You need more food not gear!
> 
> Lol good luck though mate!


Yeh I know what your saying according to the machine at my gym I'm 11% BF 78kg at the moment - when I started out I was 120 something lbs!

I have an overactive thyroid, I make more TSH which can result in more T4 & T3 being made and, I have crazy weight fluctuations as a result. I was just under 13stone in November an 2 weeks in to Nov I was 11 stone 5lb! Wish I was joking but I'm not. One things for certain I will never supplement with T3! I'd turn to dust!

TBH my ideal weight/goal isn't to be 15-16 stone shredded - I'd be happy with 13-14 stone sub 10% bf so If I can gain 10lbs or more this cycle I'll be made up.(So long as I keep it lol if not I'll probably give up on gear an just accept my body ain't meant to get any bigger will obv still train though).

Thanks for wishing me luck mate :thumb: pop back in a few month to check progress


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Today is Squat day.

Breakfast consisted of the usual 100g Oats, 50g Peanut Butter, 60g Protein & 600ml Milk shake. Meal 2 was 225g Chicken Breast with 250g Rice + Multi-Vit

I waited in today so I could sign for the Do-Wins I'd ordered off Amazon yesterday. On the way to the gym I bought a Zero Carb Monster energy drink which I consumed pre-workout. Arrived at the gym at approximately 12:30pm. Bit of a headache but that could be due to slight dehydration. Other than the headache the cold seems to have completely cleared up.

For this training session I followed Wendlers guidelines and after finishing the BBB assistance work I added some of my own in (but not much).



24/01/2013 5/3/1 + BBB assistance work + Additional Assistance Work

Squat - Warm Up sets

5 x 50kg /5 x 67.5kg / 5 x 70kg (Should have done 62.5kg not 67.5kg lol)

Working Sets

5 x 75kg / 5 x 85kg / 14 x 95kg

BBB Assistance Work

Squat - 5x10 with 70kg

Ab Wheel (Kneeling) 5 x 20

Additional Assistance Work

BB Shrugs 60kg 2 x 20 / 80kg 1 x 20

DB Calf Raises 5 x 12 - 40kg
​
I'll be adding Calf Raises in to every lower body day from now on.

Shrugs - I forgot my straps and was genuinely knackered I normally do 140kg for 5x10 but just didn't have the energy today.

The 5 x 10 BBB lifts were tough towards the last 2 sets and my form did go on the very last rep of the last set. Nothing too major just messed my breathing up as I squatted and ended up slightly "Good-Morning" the weight back up. But only slightly. The squats were all below parallel except the last working set where several reps would have been just to parallel, possibly a little bit lower than parallel but I couldn't say without seeing. So we'll class them as parallel.

Revisiting the formula given with 5 / 3 / 1 to calculate your suspected one rep max (Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM)

I have again established a new 1RM. This time on the Squat with a total suspected weight 139kg. Again, fingers crossed this formula isn't BS!

@jonnym4 The Do-Wins are worth every penny. By far the best gym related purchase I've ever made. Feet feel firmly planted (more so than if I was barefoot







http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_confused1.gif' alt=':confused1:'>) and they allow me to go deeper much more comfortably than the running trainers I was wearing prior to these. I also noticed that my knees felt much better while squatting and they allowed me to engage my hip drive more than if I was wearing standard trainers. I'm a size 10 UK in Trainer & Shoes - I ordered size 10 Do-Wins they felt a tiny bit too big when I first tried them on but after tightening the laces and strap they were bang on. Please note I was wearing THICK socks. It's safe to say I will never go back to my converse or any other trainers. From now on its all about proper weightlifting shoes for me! Can't wait to dead-lift in them. £68 = Bargain.

So far today (Friday) my macros are 288g Protein / 399g Carbs / 62g Fat - 3,361Kcals with out a doubt I'll be hitting and slightly exceeding my Macros & Kcal intake today.

Here's what I've consumed so far

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 50g Peanut Butter, 60g Protein, 600ml 1% fat milk

Meal 2 - 225g Seasoned Chicken Breast 250g Long-Grain White Rice

Meal 3 - Multi Power Fit Protein Drink (Post-Workout)

Meal 4 - 415g Tin of Heinz Baked Beans 4 Slices of Hovis Seed Sensations

Meal 5 - 100g Oats 60g Protein (with water)

After today I'm 100% certain that I'm going to be sore in the morning!

That's my first week of Wendlers 5 / 3 / 1 Program with the Boring But Big Assistance Work. Loving it so far and confident I'll make some good strength gains off this.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

@Sharpz thanks for the review mate! Can't really see a difference between them and the perfect 2's so may just save my money!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

jonnym4 said:


> @Sharpz thanks for the review mate! Can't really see a difference between them and the perfect 2's so may just save my money!


No probs mate - I was going to buy the adidas but then I thought "what if I don't like training with them?" so I went for the cheaper option an I'm happy with the result. I'm sure the adidas will be a bit better but I don't think someone like myself would notice the difference until I had trained in other lifting shoes for a while if that makes sense


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Got 9 hours of sleep last night (not bad for a Fri night). Rest Day today. Don't know what to do with myself lol I hate missing gym but rest to grow an all that....


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

GL mate. could you eat more? im 5'7 and i ate 4k calories per day on my first cycle. a shame my gear was underdosed at the time lol but yeah, is 4k calories adjustable for you? will you eat more if you notice you infact, can safely without putting on too much bf? curious


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

mafdet said:


> GL mate. could you eat more? im 5'7 and i ate 4k calories per day on my first cycle. a shame my gear was underdosed at the time lol but yeah, is 4k calories adjustable for you? will you eat more if you notice you infact, can safely without putting on too much bf? curious


My BMR is 1,784Kcal and my TDEE (including exercise) is 2,531Kcal so I'm still eating a clean 1,369Kcals above maintenance. This should allow room for lean growth. I would like to stress that while 3,900kcals per day is my current target. I also eat a meal with my family every evening where I don't log the Kcals or Macros, as I don't have the opportunity to weigh the ingredients etc. The meals are always reasonably clean and at a guess approx 400-600Kcals.

3,900kcals is just the minimum intake I'm shooting for.

I've bulked on 5,000kcals per day and was putting on some on some noticeable fat. Other than going to the gym I live a rather sedentary lifestyle and going from previous diet experience I feel 3,900Kcal+ to be sufficient when it comes to a lean bulk



^^Before I started training^^

Bulking & Test E cycle


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

@mafdet what did you weigh when you started eating 4,000kcals?


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

about 65kgs, im about 78kgs now. but i probably went from 65-73kg at the time. i suspect my gear was underdosed and i put on a bit of bf during the process. i was happy with the overall results nevertheless. personally i wont bulk that dramatically again, unless i was in a coma for 5 years and woke up without a piece of muscle on me lol... so i wasnt all that lean when i started eating 4k and my first cycle. not something i regret, just for me bf is hard to drop. it seems like my body wants to hold onto it more than the average joe...

currently eating below main. get there, slowly, but surely... below is a bit of a fluctuating timeline lol. i dont have any pics of very first pics, first pics i was 85kgs no gym. that pic on the far left is well below 85kgs. i was gymming a bit then, but never ate properly... has been pretty on and off for me. only 2013 was i pretty solid. but time to get even tougher on myself this year :>

after the second pic im missing 2 pics, i slimmed down quite a bit. hdds are packed away atm so cant find the pics. i cycled from what wouldve looked like pic 1, to pic 4 (not including pic 2 below. it wouldve looked somewhat like that from start to finish).

i certainly did enjoy it though. sometimes eating 2 cups of rice, 500grams of chicken PRE B, PRE BED lol... nom nom nom


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok so today was the beginning of my second week on the 5 / 3 / 1 program with BBB assistance work thrown in.

Got to the gym at approximately 11:30am.

Bought a bottle of Multipower Red-Kick pre-workout to get me in the mood :lol: I need to invest in a new phone + headphones asap as my gym plays some absolute bo11ocks

This workout was Standing Barbell Military Press orientated.

I followed Wendlers guidelines up until I finished his specified workout. I then added in some additional Bi work. My session went like this

26/01/2013 5/3/1 + BBB assistance work + additional Bi work

Standing BB Military Press - Warm Up sets

5 x 25kg /5 x 30kg / 5 x 35kg

Working Sets

3 x 37.5 kg / 3 x 42.5 kg / 12 x 47.5kg

BBB Assistance Work

Standing BB Military Press - 5x10 with 35kg

Chin Ups (Body-weight) - 10 / 8 / 8 / 8 / 8 / 8 - 50 reps total

Extra Bi work thrown in

Ez Curl Bar Curls 28kg x 12 / 11 / 6

DB Preacher Curls (both arms) 10kg 4 x 8

18kg Ez Curl Bar 21s with 5 second negatives 7 reps wide grip / 7 reps medium grip / 7 reps close grip

15kg BB Classic 21s

20.5 kg Ez Curl Bar 21s with 5 second negatives 7 reps wide grip / 7 reps medium grip / 7 reps close grip

15kg BB Classic 21s

Low Pulley Cable Curls 7.5kg x 18

DB Hammer Curls 6kg x 40 both arms (Just to get a pump)

Again the entire work out felt relatively easy except for chins which today were for some reason, more difficult than before. I do wish I'd have got more reps out on final working set of Military Press but not disappointed with 12 clean reps either.

Revisiting the 1RM formula

(Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM)

I have again established a new 1RM on the Military Press of 66.4kg which is always good for motivation. 

There hasn't been a single workout so far that is yet to give me serious DOMS while following 5 / 3 / 1 + BBB. The extra Bi work also seems to be hitting the spot nicely too.

Have to say I'm not sure if my body has had enough rest after the squat session last week to take on deadlifts but theres only one way to find out. If I really struggle tomorrow then I will have to leave and extra day between Squats & Dead-lifts.

Food intake so far:


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Today was Dead-lift day

Got to the gym at approximately 2pm.

Bought another MultiPower Red Kick pre-workout to give me a little boost again. Was already at about 2,000kcals at this point so felt good.

Again I followed Wendlers guidelines and certainly did not feel like adding any more assistance work of my own in. The BBB assistance was more than enough! Not sure if this routine will break me tbh its ruthless on Deadlift Day haha was p!ssing with sweat by the time I was done.



27/01/2013 5/3/1 + BBB assistance work

Conventional Dead-lift Press - Warm Up sets

5 x 55kg /5 x 67.5kg / 5 x 80kg

Working Sets

3 x 95kg / 3 x 107.5kg / 12 x 122.5kg

BBB Assistance Work

Conventional Deadlift - 5 x 10 with 80kg

Ab Wheel (Kneeling) - 5 x 20
​
This time I knew what I was getting myself into before I started and I kept psyching myself up to beat my previous max out of 115kg x 11 reps. Plus I had my shiny new white lifting shoes on so obviously I was going to set a new personal best :lol: . It did feel a little weird Dead-Lifting in the Do-Wins but I think they will grow on me and i'll get used to them over time. The 122.5kg went up for 12! 7.5kg heavier than my effort last week and I completed more reps! Have to admit after it I felt like just throwing 170kg on the bar an breaking my back (in style) :bounce: I was buzzing 

Revisiting the formula given with 5 / 3 / 1 to calculate your suspected one rep max (Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM)

I have again established a new 1RM. This time on the Dead-lift with a total suspected weight 171kg. Gotta admit i'm skeptical of this formula now though.....either that or I love DECA :wub:

Again, I Honestly thought WTF am I doing to myself when I got to the BBB assistance work. Felt as though I got a second wind though on the 4th set an got it done. Then I decided to skip hanging leg raises and replace them with the kneeling ab wheel until my core strength improves. But to be honest the Dead-Lifts are so taxing on my core after the high volume that I'm not sure I'll ever get there! My abs were tight as fk an I had to get the foam roller on my back before I started the ab work. The lower back pump was painful.

Hit all my nutrition goals today and also left the gym in a mint mood. So all is good at the mo.....I can't wait to go heavier next week! :thumb:

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

What's the weight gain so far buddy? X


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> What's the weight gain so far buddy? X


I'm trying not to weigh myself if I'm honest as the scales play with my head! I go 1lbs down an its all gone to sh!t LOL But last time I checked (which was today :lol: ) Im 176.4lbs / 80kg

According to the 1RM formula Deadlift has increased by 13kg and Standing Military Press by 5kg in 1 week. We will soon see if this formula is Bullsh!t or not when I go heavier as the program progresses


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Update:


Today is bench press

I'm only on around 900kcals an its 12pm

seriously not in the mood to train

also feel I may have been too conservative on my 1RM's when I input them into the spreadsheet I have

If I'm not particularly sore tomorrow the numbers are getting bumped up on bench press


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Today was Bench Press day

Breakfast consisted of the usual 100g Oats, 50g Peanut Butter, 60g Protein however this morning I had to use water as I'd run out of milk.

I arrived at the gym at approximately 1:40pm. I bought a Monster Rehab energy drink on my way to the gym which I consumed pre-workout. My head wasn't really in it today I felt tired and didn't have much of an appetite hence me going to the gym on only 1,000kcal (Approx).

For this training session I followed Wendlers guidelines and after finishing the BBB assistance work I added some of my own in.

29/01/2013 5/3/1 + BBB assistance work + Additional Assistance Work

Bench Press - Warm Up sets

5 x 35kg /5 x 42.5kg / 5 x 50kg

Working Sets

3 x 60kg / 3 x 67.5kg / 11 x 77.5kg

BBB Assistance Work

Bench Press - 5x10 with 52.5kg

Weighted Chin-Ups 5kg x 8 / 8 / 8 / 8 Body-weight Chin-Ups 2 x 8

Additional Assistance Work

Weighted Dips (Super Set with the Chins) 5kg x 8 / 8 / 8 / 8 Body-weight Dips 2 x 8

Tri-Set (5 full reps 5 half reps each exercise) 5 sets had to keep dropping the weight as the sets went on due to pump

Dumbbell Preacher Curls

Barbell Preacher Curls

Reverse Grip Ez Bar Preacher Curls

EZ Bar Curls 21's with 5 second negative 20.5kg 7 wide grip / 7 medium grip / 7 close grip

Barbell 21's 1 set 15kg

Tricep Pushdown 12.5kg 3 x 20

As mentioned previously the extra assistance work is to add focus on bringing my arms up.

I wanted to get more than 11 reps out on my last working set but maxed out at 11 as no spotter.

The 5 x 10 BBB lifts were all fine and completed with ease the max out sets are still challenging. What I will probably do next week is increase the BBB lifts on bench press from 60% of max to 70% depending on how my body feels in the following days.

Revisiting the formula given with 5 / 3 / 1 to calculate your suspected one rep max (Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM)

I have again established a new 1RM. This time on the Bench Press with a total suspected weight 105kg.

Im currently at 3,100kcals and Im going to have a weight gain shake to finish my food intake for the day and take me over 4,000kcals.

If in two weeks the scales aren't touching 180lbs ill be upping my calories considerably. I seriously want to break 13 stone this cycle if I have to eat 6,000kcals to get there I will.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Only place I'm sore today is my bi's. Think this routine needs some extra volume on chest day for me to benefit from it. Perhaps do 10x10 for BBB or just up the weight and stick at 5x10. I'll let you know what I decide next week.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> Only place I'm sore today is my bi's. Think this routine needs some extra volume on chest day for me to benefit from it. Perhaps do 10x10 for BBB or just up the weight and stick at 5x10. I'll let you know what I decide next week.


Tbf mate my chest barely ever hurts, but the weights I lift keep going up and the scales keep going up too!

So DOMS isn't everything  .


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Tbf mate my chest barely ever hurts, but the weights I lift keep going up and the scales keep going up too!
> 
> So DOMS isn't everything  .


I just feel I've been far too conservative with my lifts. After reading 5/3/1 wendler says its better to start off light with your maxes and then you deduct 10% and use that number for 1rm when u start the program. So I input a very conservative 95kg and the result it gave me after 10% was 85kg. Now I know I can rep that for a fact so just getting a bit p!ssed off with it all. An given that I'm on 1.5g a week of gear I want to be feeling sore the next day as I will have made a recovery before the next time I train that lift. Having a bad day mate lol


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

some recent pics


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> some recent pics
> 
> View attachment 144816
> View attachment 144817


Noticeably bigger mate, keep going! How long you cycling for again?


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Noticeably bigger mate, keep going! How long you cycling for again?


Cheers man 20weeks in total. Test E 600mg weeks 1 - 20, EQ 500mg weeks 1-15, Deca 400mg weeks 1-15. Contemplating going over the top and finishing with 5 weeks tren A at 50mg EOD and 100mg var ED. Very, very tempted! Plus its a good way to find out how I respond to tren as I plan on taking at a bare minimum 6 months off after this cycle possibly 12 months. When do you start your cycle?


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> Cheers man 20weeks in total. Test E 600mg weeks 1 - 20, EQ 500mg weeks 1-15, Deca 400mg weeks 1-15. Contemplating going over the top and finishing with 5 weeks tren A at 50mg EOD and 100mg var ED. Very, very tempted! Plus its a good way to find out how I respond to tren as I plan on taking at a bare minimum 6 months off after this cycle possibly 12 months. When do you start your cycle?


Yeah I'm running mine for 20 weeks, going for a lot simpler one though as I've had so much ****ing trouble with hormone fluctuations recently.

Well I get blood tests back next Monday, been feeling much better this week, so assuming everything comes back as reasonable then I'll be starting a week today. Exciting haha


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Yeah I'm running mine for 20 weeks, going for a lot simpler one though as I've had so much ****ing trouble with hormone fluctuations recently.
> 
> Well I get blood tests back next Monday, been feeling much better this week, so assuming everything comes back as reasonable then I'll be starting a week today. Exciting haha


cool hope everything goes well with ur bloods mate i'm sure you will be fine soon enough. Defo a good sign that ur feeling much better within urself not nice having hormonal fluctuations that's for sure! I bet you can't wait! :cool2:

Tell u what though squats can defo wait a little longer today lol prob hit gym in an hourish


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Today is Squat day.

Got to the gym at 6pm. Squat rack was free so was able to start straight away

For this training session I followed Wendlers guidelines and after BBB assistance work left the gym.



31/01/2014 5/3/1 + BBB assistance work

Squat - Warm Up sets

5 x 50kg /5 x 62.5kg / 5 x 70kg (Should have done 62.5kg not 67.5kg lol)

Working Sets

3 x 80kg / 3 x 90kg / 14 x 102.5kg

BBB Assistance Work

Squat - 5x10 with 70kg

Ab Wheel (Kneeling) 5 x 20
​
The 5 x 10 BBB lifts were tough towards the last 2 sets as per usual so i just increased my rest time to 4minutes.

Revisiting the formula given with 5 / 3 / 1 to calculate your suspected one rep max (Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM)

I have again established a new 1RM. This time on the Squat with a total suspected weight 150kg. Again, fingers crossed this formula isn't BS!

That's my second week of Wendlers 5 / 3 / 1 Program with the Boring But Big Assistance Work. Still loving it and decided I'm not going to take a deload week while on AAS unless my body suggests otherwise. So next week will be the end of my first cycle in the 5/3/1 program. I will up load my projected 1RM stat increases as well as any body-weight increase.

I'm working at a boot camp tomorrow morning so that will be interesting. Hopefully I wont be doing any running!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Bit slow on the update.

Sunday was the beginning of my third week on the 5 / 3 / 1 program with BBB assistance work thrown in.

The workout was Standing Barbell Military Press orientated.

I followed Wendlers guidelines up until I finished his specified workout. I then added in some additional Bi work. My session went like this

02/02/2014 5/3/1 + BBB assistance work + additional Bi work



Standing BB Military Press - Warm Up sets

5 x 25kg /5 x 30kg / 5 x 35kg

Working Sets

5 x 40 kg / 3 x 45 kg / 11 x 52.5 kg

BBB Assistance Work

Standing BB Military Press - 5x10 with 35kg

Chin Ups (Weighted - 5kg) - 10 / 8 / 8 / 8 / 8 / 7 / 1 - 50 reps total

Extra Bi work thrown in

Preacher Curl Tri-set 5 full reps + 5 half reps per set - 5 sets

DB Preacher Curls (both arms) 12kg (3 sets) 8kg (2 sets)

BB Preacher Curls 20kg (3 sets) 15kg (2 sets)

Reverse-Grip Ez Bar Preacher Curls 18kg (3 sets) 13kg (2 sets)

20.5 kg Ez Curl Bar 21s with 5 second negatives 7 reps wide grip / 7 reps medium grip / 7 reps close grip

18kg Ez Curl Bar 21s with 5 second negatives 7 reps wide grip / 7 reps medium grip / 7 reps close grip
​
Revisiting the 1RM formula

(Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM)

I have again established a new 1RM on the Military Press of 70kg which is always good for motivation.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Yesterday was Dead-lift day I had fallen a day behind due to being called in to work on short notice Monday morning.

Got to the gym at approximately 7pm.

Again I followed Wendlers guidelines however I added some additional core work in with the DB side bends. I mentioned previously about this routine breaking me. I don't think that will happen now. But it is boring at times.



04/02/2014 5/3/1 + BBB assistance work

Conventional Dead-lift Press - Warm Up sets

5 x 55kg /5 x 67.5kg / 5 x 80kg

Working Sets

5 x 102.5 kg / 3 x 115kg / 11 x 127.5kg

BBB Assistance Work

Conventional Deadlift - 5 x 10 with 80kg

Ab Wheel (Kneeling) - 5 x 20

DB Side Bends (Each Side) 5 x 20 with 20kg DB
​
I think that I may struggle to hit 132.5kg x 11 on my 2nd 5/3/1 cycle as the 127.5kg felt really heavy on the last rep but there's only one way to find out.

Revisiting the formula given with 5 / 3 / 1 to calculate your suspected one rep max (Weight x Reps x .0333 + Weight = Estimated 1RM)

I have again established a new 1RM. This time on the Dead-lift with a total suspected weight 174kg.

It was my birthday on sunday an my diet has been a bit off since. Im actually considering lowering the kcals a little as I feel a touch fat :lol:

I'm having tonight off then bench day thurs and back to usual on fri with squats.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Sharpz anymore updates mate ? How's the gains you must be nearing the end of your cycle now ?


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

looking good bro. yeah any new pics?


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry lads I fell of track with this had to go to Manchester for a four week intensive course an split up with Mrs at around same time she was a complete head **** I ended the cycle was eating crap an not training. Dropped down to 11stone. I'm currently back on cycle of pharma chem rip blen 90mg mast/60mg tren a/60mg test p per ml an two 50mg stanavar a day weight is 12 an a half stone approx 10% bf training on a six day split chest tris/legs/back bi's/shoulders/arms/abs calves an forarms. Wendler just wasn't for me an I defo would not follow it on cycle ever see much better gains with a proper hypertrophy program the progression in 5/3/1 is too slow for AAS use IMO


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Gonna get this blog up an running again...

Current condition


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Diet has been poor lately plan on getting things back on track asap.

Today was legs.

Arrived at the gym approx 8pm squat rack was taken so loaded up a barbell with 60kg an did a few warm up sets of squats while I waited for the rack.

Squats

60kg 3x12

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

110kg x 6

120kg x 4

80kg to failure

60kg to failure

RDL's

60kg 2x12

80kg 3x12

(Lower back pump was insane so didn't pyramid up in weight today)

DB Walking Lunges

8kg 12(each side) x3

Bodyweight to failure

Superset

Leg extension 20kg

Leg curl 25kg

3 sets to failure

Adductor machine

50kg 3x12

Smith machine calf raises

100kg

5x10

Drank 2 litres of water intra workout and an orange Powerade.

25g dextrose postworkout and a protein shake


----------

